# Colby Cancer Shoot...Any News Yet?



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.bow-shop.com/breastcancer-cs.html

Great shoot for an even better cause!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Sounds good I am in.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Danny or Andy,

Can you swing by and pick me up on your way?

BWHahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Hi , the shoot is Jan 21st.. I'll have a thread up soon with the shooting times and attendence.

Dan, Andy and Janson are you all in for the afternoon or are some of you coming the day before. Jason you came down the night before. I only have 16 spots for the PM line and reserve them for out of towner's traveling. Are you guys bring any with your. So assuming you are all traveling.

12:15 Start line for this thread 

Dan
Andy
Jason
Christopher



Gilles


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Gilles,

Not sue if I will be coming the night before...or that morning....so the afternoon line looks good to me. Although I already feel like a fish out of water with the quality of shooters so far.......Yikes!!!!


JDoupe


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

JDoupe said:


> Danny or Andy,
> 
> Can you swing by and pick me up on your way?
> 
> BWHahahahahah!!!!!


You think that is funny....? Danny has to dive down with me and Tinker:wink:..Plus we are all staying in a hotel together..NOW that is funny.:tongue:

hey Gilles..any good hotels close we can stay..we are staying over Saturday night 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Andy thats DRIVE not dive.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Andy thats DRIVE not dive.


OH...thanks Danny..LOL

Andy


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Gilles you can put me down for the 1215 pm line Ill be there with bells on thats all just bells HoHoHo


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yikes! That should be an interesting 1215 pm line!!!!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Andy you coming with another.. right now I have 1 spot left for PM line

Update coming soon

Gilles


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Looking for Nigel.. can't remember his handle?

Gilles


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

ontario moose said:


> Looking for Nigel.. can't remember his handle?
> 
> Gilles


Rampart if I recall correctly.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

yes.. merci!


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

12:15 Line should be 
Dan
Andy
Jason 
Christopher 
Katie


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

ontario moose said:


> Andy you coming with another.. right now I have 1 spot left for PM line
> 
> Update coming soon
> 
> Gilles


Coming down with Tinker and Nuge..Time still good for them too?

Thanks

Andy


----------

